# new puppy wants to sleep all the time and doesn't want to spend time with me



## zero (Jan 15, 2012)

I've just gotten a new 14 week old german shepherd girl, i have only had her 6 days. I haven't had a german shepherd before she is my first but i have noticed some odd behavior.

All she wants to do is sleep in her bed and often she will ignore me and doesn't want to stay in the same room with me. She will play with me but not for very long before she goes in her bed to sleep. She doesn't seem to want to stay in the lounge with me and prefers the kitchen where her bed is.

Other than that she seems fine, is this normal behavior, i really hope she will brighten up soon. Right now seems depressed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Puppies do sleep a lot, just like human babies. And some gsds are rather aloof. I would give her time to adjust to her new home and don't push yourself on her. When you walk through the room don't say anything to her or even look at her but drop a few treats along the way. She'll get interested in that cool person and come over to investigate if you let her do it in her own way and when she's comfortable.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She doesn't know you or have a bond established with you yet. Don't worry, she will. Just give her time.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's still a baby and will sleep alot...enjoy this time because she will soon be keeping you on your toes and you will wish for down time! lol

Assuming she has had her first vet visit?


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

That's true. She is still young and in a new place. Plus she may just have a calm temperment.

My pup's very calm temperment worried me a little a couple months ago but his dad is like that. He must have passed it on. 

Yes, Vet check is important esp the first one when you bring them home.

My vet said as long as they have their ocassional spurt of energy and eat/drink water it is normal

Yeah haha totally enjoy the time she is resting............


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

zero said:


> i really hope she will brighten up soon. Right now seems depressed.


When i first got my girl, she seemed kinda depressed and sleepy the first week or so. It's a big adjustment for a pup moving into a new home away from their mum and siblings. I felt depressed when I moved away from my family and I was an adult! 

Once you establish a bond with her, she'll perk right up. Just give it a bit of time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you had her to the vet for a check up? Just to establish that there isn't anything medical going on that would cause her to sleep more than average and have low energy?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just chiming in on the vet check. When we first got Shasta, she wasn't very lively either and as it turned out, she had coccidia and giardia. So don't skip that vet check!


----------

